# So it begines



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Had our second ultra sound today.

Im having a :kidblue: 

So now I get to deal with the crazy names my husband is going to throw at me 

They are so off the wall bazar I cant even try to tell you - lets just say one name combo he came up with is "Strawberry Banana Smoothie Mancala Rosado" 

:help:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:yum::crazy:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: Oh my goodness...that's hilarious! You could call him "Berry" for short.  OK...ok...not helping! But congrats on it being a boy! That's super exciting!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Woo-hoo! I adore little boys! I always liked having an "Oldest Brother," so I'm always happy when the first is a boy! Little girls are fantastic too, so either way it's great! Congratulations on the boy!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats to you both ! I would hope he is just overjoyed , lolol
That is wonderful news Stacy 
But Berry sounds just like Jerry ya know , lolol


----------



## TGSAdmin (Sep 6, 2012)

StaceyRosado said:


> Had our second ultra sound today.
> 
> Im having a :kidblue:
> 
> ...


We went with Ryder for my son, but first I wanted Riker (Star Trek), Kenshin (Japanese Comic Book I read), then she stopped asking me what I wanted to name him.

Congrats!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> "Strawberry Banana Smoothie Mancala Rosado"


:ROFL: Let's just hope he gets it out of his system early, so when naming time rolls around they will be a little more normal!
Make sure you write the silly ideas down so you can show your son someday!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Austin , that is hysterical :ROFL: She had every right to stop asking you after those couple of names , lolol.
Ryder is a very nice name BTW


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Congrats! Our first two are boys. Then we had FIVE GIRLS in a row! lol! My hubby is probably ready for some more "blue" in the family! Maybe the next one.....


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumb:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats....: ) how exciting...we have four of each... best wishes


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!

I say come up with some crazy names of your own to shock him.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

LOL....what a cute name! :ROFL: Congrats!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats on the baby! Me, with my always goat-thinking mind, was like - "WOW! Your vet told you the sex of your doe's baby? That's awesome!" Then I realized it was a child!! Even better 
Is he gonna be "End of the Line _____"?
LOL!!!!! :ROFL:


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> is he gonna be "end of the line _____"?


:rofl:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

milkmaid said:


> :ROFL: Let's just hope he gets it out of his system early, so when naming time rolls around they will be a little more normal!
> Make sure you write the silly ideas down so you can show your son someday!


Right... right. Then if he ever seems to like daddy more, you can say "Look what he was gonna name you, and look what I saved you from. ". LOL

I was like :whatgoat: oh cool... now you can tell the gender of your baby goats? Technology is nutso. 

Haha. Congrats Stacey! Good luck with your baby!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

CONGRATS one your soon to be 'buckling' :laugh: 

LOL! Guess he was hungry when coming up with names lol!
If it makes you feel any betters dad would suggest all these real bad names, then at the end he came out with a good one lol! He was just working her up so when an actual name came up she jumped on it  LOL!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats....how exciting, a sweet baby boy


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I feel horrible. I thought you had gotten Brennan an ultrasound and she was expecting a buck kid, ROFL :laugh: :laugh:

Congrats, Stacey!! :dance:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm really glad I had all my boys first, too. And my girls like having big brothers... Being a mom is incredible, Stacey. Enjoy it!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

My mom asked if I was keeping this "buckling" and my friend said to tell Julio it's a good thing he isn't a goat or his swimmers wouldn't be worth anything. 

So yeah I'm getting plenty of the goat jokes. 

We seem to have settled on a first name. We need to work on a middle that fits. 

He won't be a junior that's for sure! His parents failed him in that department so we can't (and that's fine with me)

See instead of Julio being a proper junior they put junior not as a suffix but in the middle of his name. So for us to name our son a proper junior it would look like this: Julio junior rosado jr.


----------



## olbossy (May 20, 2012)

Congratulations! I won't let my hubby name ANYTHING around here!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That's enough of juniors in one name , wow , lol
So happy for you . Very exciting for TGS too , your son will be very much loved here too


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

You know the most frustrating thing about names? People make assumptions about the person based on their name. Im SURE that my husbands name is why he wasnt given even a chance at jobs when putting in his resume for years! He is a super bright individual and quick learner on what he doesnt already know, always wanting to learn new stuff. Just yesterday on his day off I asked him what he was doing and he said "Oh there was something I didnt know so Im researching it" thats how he is. And he has even been told by employers that in person he is way different then they expected. 

why do we judge people based on ethnicity (obviously Julio is a spanish name) and not give them a chance to prove themselves? 

I struggled just trying to tell Julio I didnt want an obviously spanish name for our child. How horrible is that! I just want every possibility for my son and I feel horrible saying that his name cant be spanish to accomplish that! Thankfully Julio understood what I was trying to say and didnt take offense (I happily took his spanish last name! I have nothing against puerto ricans) 

ok enough of my rant


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad you guys thought of a first name 

And don't worry about your rant  we all need it sometimes :hug: 

And I agree Laura! 
He will be loved here


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww Congrats Stacey! Boys are so much fun! My son just turned 12 a week and a half ago, they grow up so fast! His name is James, but originally I wanted Justin lol 
Of course he's the middle of two girls....oh....sibling rivalry lol

I do understand about the name thing. My husband is from Mexico. He works with horses and is basically the assistant farm manager <should have that as official title when they move to their new farm when it's ready>. It wasn't always that easy. A lot of farms think 'oh boy Mexican, we'll offer minimum wage.' Uh, yeah right.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I had a feeling you could relate


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

You could always use Roman Numerals, instead of Jr at the end.  My husband wanted our first son to be named after him, but he was adamant that he would NOT be a Junior. So, he's Jason Allen Baker II instead!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought you were having a buckling :laugh:


----------

